# Disable Passenger Airbag in 1998 Micra March



## vodkasoda (Aug 13, 2010)

How do I disable the passenger airbag in a 1998 Nissan Micra March Automatic ?!?

Apparently I have to do this in order to place a baby carrier in the front seat, so any help would be appreciated ...


----------

